# Cure Putters



## Jacko_G (Mar 7, 2018)

OK,

I decided to start another thread instead of resurrecting the spam filled previous thread.

*Customer Service

*Firstly I have to comment on the customer service offered by Paul of Cure Putters. This guy not only knows his stuff he has a passion for what he is selling and knows how to win customers and treats the customer as "king". I had nine separate emails going back and forth with him, each time he replied quickly and answered all my queries and questions. He wanted to know why I was interested in Cure putters and what my typical "miss" was and he offered his thoughts and advice. 

After my discussion via emails all I really had to do was decide what model I wanted. I then phoned Paul once I had made up my mind to place the order. I told him what I had decided and why. Paul to his credit was never "pushy" and wanted to assist my decision making, so much so he questioned the model I had chosen and told me that he wasn't going to send me my putter just yet. Instead he told me he'd send me a demo head of the model I wanted (and the offset shaft) plus he would send me a demo model of the putter he was recommending for me plus a straight shaft so I could compare heads, switch shafts etc to make sure I was happy with what I was buying. 

This was dispatched the same day via DHL. Sadly the "Beast from the East" decided to interrupt my delivery and it was stuck somewhere between Edinburgh and Glasgow depot for two days. 

*Putter(s)


*Now don't get me wrong these putters are BIG. They are way bigger than anything I've putted with before and I'm a mallet guy! However they are different and I like different. They stand out and scream look at me. Kinda like a Ping Lil B all messed up on steroids! 

The next thing I noticed was the weight when I took them out of the box. Again I like a heavy putter so this really appealed to me and once I got the shaft in it and had a couple of swooshes on the carpet I was "wow" this is crazy easy to stroke. The weight and size just promote "smooth" there is very little chance of losing the head in the stroke, your hands and wrists are quietened to passive. 

*Fun time at the Indoor

*Today was demo day. A wee trip to the Indoor golf academy (bit cold outside) and an hour on the putting green was just enough to whet the appetite. For something "so big" (remember I do like big) there is absolutely no loss of feel off the putter face, I totally appreciate that feel is subjective and what I feel and like will not necessarily be what you feel and like. The feel and acoustics are very nice. A lovely wee high pitched "ping" off the face. 

Alignment is also super easy with the lines on the rear and the white line on the top line also easily aids squaring the face at address, very quickly and easily shows you if your face is open or shut at address. 

Without going into a putt by putt explanation of the Cure Putter all I will say is it does what it says on the tin. The extremely high MOI keeps the putter very square and resists twisting. I found it very difficult to "engage the hands or wrists" the weight and size of the putter did the work. Despite the weight I found it easy to control distance, I holed out very well and look forward to further sessions and course work. This putter is great. 

Hopefully get onto the course tomorrow or Friday and I can have a trial run on grass.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 7, 2018)

I could have written what the OP said about the feel. Looking at the head & feeling the weight you'd think the ball would fly off the face but it doesn't, long putts are easy to judge & for short ones you just take the putter back & virtually let it fall back under its own weight.

It wouldn't surprise me if your putting under 4 to 5 feet shows a distinct improvement. I love my RX4 & can't wait to try it on fast summer greens.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2018)

Funny but I've had mine a few weeks and find it really good for long putts but it hasn't helped on the shorter putts say from 5 foot. To be fair the weather has been pretty poor and the greens iffy but I do need to sink more short putts to make a permanent switch.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Funny but I've had mine a few weeks and find it really good for long putts but it hasn't helped on the shorter putts say from 5 foot. To be fair the weather has been pretty poor and the greens iffy but I do need to sink more short putts to make a permanent switch.
		
Click to expand...


It's good to hear different opinions and experiences. I'm going to get out on Friday, tomorrow looks a bit ropey here but Friday looking good at present.


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2018)

I tried them on Holiday, found them odd just due to size but agree with everything you say on hands and feel. Didnâ€™t fix my old yippy stroke though.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2018)

First outing with the RX5 with offset shaft. This is my preferred combination, the offset shaft just suits my eye and set up better than the straight centre shaft. I also favour the bigger head of the RX5 over the RX4. Again this is just personal preference. 

Lovely day to be on the links today, forget trying out a new putter, life is good when your on the course, stiff breeze, 7 degrees but the sun is in the sky. The greens had been cored again sadly however they had also been rolled and cut this morning so they were running pretty well, better than most cored greens would have. Yes you got the occasional bump or hop off line but that's to be expected in early March.

I love how this putter just inspires confidence when its behind the ball. It is easy to line up and the feel is as good as anything else I have tried, if not better. The thing I did notice on the putting green was that I had to make sure that I still stroked the putt as I left the first few short expecting the weight of the putter to do the work. It is quite bizarre and I'm not sure how best to explain it as you sort of expect the meaty weight of the putter to blast the ball hole ward! It doesn't and you actually need to stroke it like any other putter!

Rolling in an 8 footer for a 3 on the first sort of enhances the honeymoon period of any putter. That grabbed the attention of both my playing partners who were instantly curios as to what I was using. 

The roll is excellent, very little skidding to start the ball rolling. 

Again I won't bore the pants off you with a blow by blow account of my putting. It wasn't wonderful but it was solid. 32 putts with no three putts on cored greens is more than decent for a guy of my limited ability. I did slightly pull a putt on 16 which missed low. That sort of brought home to me that despite the high MOI etc you still need to make a half decent stroke to get the ball in the hole. 

Once I return the demo and exchange it for my nice new shiny putter I will upgrade the grip, its just a wee bit to thin for my liking. 

Early days but its Â£190 well spent.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 13, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			First outing with the RX5 with offset shaft. This is my preferred combination, the offset shaft just suits my eye and set up better than the straight centre shaft. I also favour the bigger head of the RX5 over the RX4. Again this is just personal preference. 

Lovely day to be on the links today, forget trying out a new putter, life is good when your on the course, stiff breeze, 7 degrees but the sun is in the sky. The greens had been cored again sadly however they had also been rolled and cut this morning so they were running pretty well, better than most cored greens would have. Yes you got the occasional bump or hop off line but that's to be expected in early March.

I love how this putter just inspires confidence when its behind the ball. It is easy to line up and the feel is as good as anything else I have tried, if not better. The thing I did notice on the putting green was that I had to make sure that I still stroked the putt as I left the first few short expecting the weight of the putter to do the work. It is quite bizarre and I'm not sure how best to explain it as you sort of expect the meaty weight of the putter to blast the ball hole ward! It doesn't and you actually need to stroke it like any other putter!

Rolling in an 8 footer for a 3 on the first sort of enhances the honeymoon period of any putter. That grabbed the attention of both my playing partners who were instantly curios as to what I was using. 

The roll is excellent, very little skidding to start the ball rolling. 

Again I won't bore the pants off you with a blow by blow account of my putting. It wasn't wonderful but it was solid. 32 putts with no three putts on cored greens is more than decent for a guy of my limited ability. I did slightly pull a putt on 16 which missed low. That sort of brought home to me that despite the high MOI etc you still need to make a half decent stroke to get the ball in the hole. 

Once I return the demo and exchange it for my nice new shiny putter I will upgrade the grip, its just a wee bit to thin for my liking. 

Early days but its Â£190 well spent.
		
Click to expand...

1st dibs when your selling Crawford lol, seriously let me have a swing the next time I see you.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 13, 2018)

How do they fly?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			How do they fly? 

Click to expand...

Very cheap.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2018)

HDID Kenny said:



			1st dibs when your selling Crawford lol, seriously let me have a swing the next time I see you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we'll get a game on the links over the next few weeks Kenny.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm sure we'll get a game on the links over the next few weeks Kenny.
		
Click to expand...

I've not been using my newly acquired RX3, I might be persuaded to part with it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 21, 2018)

Just a little update to this thread.

The putter is still in my bag and I'm very happy with it to be honest. It is a marmite club and you get funny looks but I'm still enjoying it and putting pretty solidly.

I'm confident with it in my hands which I guess is probably 99% of the battle with a putter. 

Recommend trying one.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Just a little update to this thread.

The putter is still in my bag and I'm very happy with it to be honest. It is a marmite club and you get funny looks but I'm still enjoying it and putting pretty solidly.

I'm confident with it in my hands which I guess is probably 99% of the battle with a putter. 

Recommend trying one, along with aimpoint 

Click to expand...

Fixed for you 

All joking aside, im for another roll with one when i head over to Orlando next week. I really liked the one I tried last year.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 21, 2018)

Val said:



			Fixed for you 

All joking aside, im for another roll with one when i head over to Orlando next week. I really liked the one I tried last year.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I don't "dismiss" the merits of aimpoint and it makes sense, curiosity got the better of me but in all honesty I believe that I'm a pretty good reader of greens in general. It just over complicated the process.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2018)

Val said:



			Fixed for you 

All joking aside, im for another roll with one when i head over to Orlando next week. I really liked the one I tried last year.
		
Click to expand...

If you decide you like them that much then head to either the Edwin Watts or PGA golf store there, can't remember which one it is but they are next to each other. Huge golf shops and one of them had a big selection of Cure putters, both black and red. I'll upload a picture that I took for MiB tomorrow that showed them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2018)

Managed it today &#128513;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2018)

How big are they compared to the thing Sandy Lyle uses ? 

Is there a maximum size a putter can be - had a look at the website and they certainly look interesting and I suspect with something that big itâ€™s going be heavy which must help keep the face square I guess


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How big are they compared to the thing Sandy Lyle uses ? 

Is there a maximum size a putter can be - had a look at the website and they certainly look interesting and I suspect with something that big itâ€™s going be heavy which must help keep the face square I guess
		
Click to expand...

The face of my RX4 IS 14 cm wide by 3.3cm high. The RX 5 is bigger. I still love it. Just as well, I sold all the others.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you decide you like them that much then head to either the Edwin Watts or PGA golf store there, can't remember which one it is but they are next to each other. Huge golf shops and one of them had a big selection of Cure putters, both black and red. I'll upload a picture that I took for MiB tomorrow that showed them.
		
Click to expand...

Edwin Watts has gone downhill over the years, the PGA superstore is pretty good. Had a play with the cure and many others on their huge putting area for ages last year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2018)

Val said:



			Edwin Watts has gone downhill over the years, the PGA superstore is pretty good. Had a play with the cure and many others on their huge putting area for ages last year
		
Click to expand...

They were both enormous places, what value of stock in those sites? However I came out of both without spending any money when I was tooled up to buy. I thought it was similar to home, if not more expensive, and I expected big savings. Perhaps that was my fault for having those expectations but I expected the gear there to be cheaper, bargains by the armful.

Hell of a putting selection though, enjoy.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 23, 2018)

Ive seen said putter in flesh and it looks good , nice sound off it. &#128077;


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2018)

Its still in the bag.

Must be some sort of record and I've not once looked at a putter on ebay!


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 7, 2018)

Paul is no longer involved with Cure. A PGA professional called James, all the info I have, has taken it over.


----------

